

User Agents in the morning - geuis
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/01/18/user-agents-in-the-morning/

======
sutro
The author seems quite happy with his daily morning routine of _classifying
user agent strings_ , exemplifying Milton's satanic logic: "The Mind is its
own Place, and there within, can make a Hell out of Heaven, or a Heaven out of
Hell."

